# DUCK-N -TROUT



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Cold morning this morning first one this season and super low winter tide. Charlie, Dave, and Bradley showed up wearing jackets and kept them on all morning with the breezy conditions keeping it chilly. First time I have seen mud on the banks in a while. It took a while to find the trout with the drastic conditions change and the bite was slow but steady. We had to drift and troll to find the trout with the low tide they were about 50 yds off the banks. Once you caught one or two you had to anchor up and fish live shrimp 2 ft deep and wait out the bite. With the dirty water it took the trout a while to find the bait but we would catch a fish every few minutes or so slowly building a box. What was nice was the trout were nice sized with a few up to 3 lbs. By late morning the guy?s had there limit on ice and were ready to head to the house. Big Plus was we got to witness the first flight of ducks into our area with flocks of Gadwalls and Teal dropping out the clouds and settling into the marsh an AWESOME SIGHT. It had my trigger finger itching with duck season only a few weeks away. Can?t wait to Nov. 10<SUP>th</SUP>.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT GENE DUGAS <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report!!! That would have been a sight to see.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang Gene , must suck to sit there and just pull them in one at a time. :doh:doh Trying to get a date together soon.:letsdrink


----------

